# A noob making a wooden grill..... and cooking



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So this doesnt need much talking and explaining just a regular video enjoying the outdoors , cooking and trying stuff , rest you will see in the video


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Remember even the best cooks have burned food. It's a great video precisely because you didn't edit it. This way you teach others. You should set up a wind block with more logs and snow this way the fire is not so fierce. 

The thing about drinking is stupid I agree with you. If you eat enough calories and drink lots of water it does not matter so much.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

I did really enjoy this video. Cornbread and cheese, awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A nice little nip at the end of a meal and after a long day in the bush always seems right.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys ! Glad you like it


----------

